# Cooker switch?



## KevA (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi, 

I have been asked to look at the location of a cooker switch. 

It is located 45cm above the cooker hob, I know cooker switches should be to the side and I seem to remember about 30cm from the edge of the cooker (Green IET Building Regulations guide book!). 

At the present switch height there is a low risk of the person operating the switch being be burnt or the switch being damaged by heat. 

Should it still be moved to one side? 

Regards 

Kev


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

If I were in RISK MANAGEMENT, I'd say move it.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Not a good idea to be reaching over the hob to operate the switch. Best move it.

Frank


----------



## Mattman (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd move it!


----------

